# August photo comp: Golden



## Vintage Paw (Aug 4, 2012)

*Golden: *
In honour of the Olympics (and several rather brilliant gold medals by Team GB), this month's theme is 'Golden.' Colours, light, objects - lots of ways to interpret this.

*Entries:*​* It is encouraged, but not essential, that people enter new photos​* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person​* Last entry at midnight 31 August 2012​* Only use pictures you photographed yourself​* If you edit the picture then it'd be nice if you tell us what you did​* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them​*Voting:*​* 1st September 2012 to midnight on 3rd September.​* Anyone can vote. You don't have to have entered​* Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites​* 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point​* The entry with the most points wins, and chooses the next theme.​


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 4, 2012)

1. Golden Hour


----------



## Firky (Aug 5, 2012)

People need to take a photo of a 1960s public library (inside) with a sign that simply says 'silence'. Mute all other colours down to almost grey levels but pull the yellows and golds up a bit. It would work well in a library that still had an orange pine finish for it's shelving.

Should be taken at about chest level, f/11 to get nice even DoF. No flashes.

That's what I do anyway.


----------



## clicker (Aug 5, 2012)

1. Battersea Peace Pagoda.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 6, 2012)

1 - Golden Age of 35mm Photography


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 6, 2012)

2 - Sunset Lane


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 6, 2012)

Off my phone so not very good but it _is_ pretty golden 

1. Sunset Storm.


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 6, 2012)

1 - Golden Hat at Brixton Splash




Brixton Splash by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 8, 2012)

Golden Angel


----------



## clicker (Aug 12, 2012)

2. Tate and Lyle.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 12, 2012)

1. Golden, B.C.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 12, 2012)

2. Celebration of Light


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 14, 2012)

2. Golden Letter Box


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 14, 2012)

RoyReed said:


> 2. Golden Letter Box
> 
> View attachment 22126


 
Does that mean you get gold plated postage service


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 14, 2012)

stowpirate said:


> Does that mean you get gold plated postage service


Yes, it'll be sailed to your door by Ben Ainslie (this is his gold letter box set into the wall of the Pandora Inn on Restronguet Creek in Cornwall)


----------



## Greebo (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Caught at the golden moment:


----------



## Greebo (Aug 20, 2012)

2. Railings with finial:


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 21, 2012)

Artichoke insists it's orange, not gold, though.

e2a: actually, I really like this one, too.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 21, 2012)

I need to get on the case for this!

1) West Bay


----------



## FunkyUK (Aug 21, 2012)

Gold by funkyuk, on Flickr




Flags at sunset by funkyuk, on Flickr


----------



## plurker (Aug 22, 2012)

1) Zevs:


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 24, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> I need to get on the case for this!
> 
> 1) West Bay


 
Where is that? Looks stunning.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 25, 2012)

That last one was west bay in dorset, this one is from Whitstable, Kent:

2)


----------



## moon (Aug 25, 2012)

Lichen


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 25, 2012)

Use the upload btn!


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 25, 2012)

Or

```
[img]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7014/6581214539_365cf18e66_z.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 27, 2012)

Golden Girl


----------



## dweller (Aug 27, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dweller/7875360598/ 
1. flower


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 30, 2012)

3)


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2012)

Late entry!


----------



## Leafster (Aug 31, 2012)

Very late entry!

Sunset reflected




Sunset reflected by Leafster2008, on Flickr


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 31, 2012)

2. CCTV


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2012)

Even later!


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 1, 2012)

1st - clicker - Battersea Peace Pagoda
2nd - neonwilderness - Golden Hour
3rd - moon - Lichen


----------



## Leafster (Sep 1, 2012)

1st - plurker - Zevs
2nd - FunkyUK - Gold
3rd - JC3 - Golden, BC


----------



## weltweit (Sep 1, 2012)

1. RoyReed Golden Letter Box
2. FunkyUK Flags at Sunset
3. FractionMan 3) (sunset on Sea)


----------



## cesare (Sep 1, 2012)

1. Lichen by Moon

2. Gold by FunkyUK

3. Golden Letter Box by RoyReed


----------



## Firky (Sep 1, 2012)

1] Mr.Bishie, Golden Angel
2] Moon, Lichen
3] Editor, the one of the tree in the park


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 1, 2012)

1. FunkyUK - Flags at sunset
2. stowpirate - Sunset Lane
3. editor - Entry 1 (tree in park)


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 1, 2012)

1 funky UK - flags at sunset
2 editor - tree in park
3 sweet FA - sunset storm


----------



## clicker (Sep 1, 2012)

1. roy reed - brixton splash

2. dweller - flower

3. roy reed - golden letterbox


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 1, 2012)

1. Flags at sunset - Funky uk

2. Sunset lane - stowpirate

3. Camera with daddy long legs - mrs quoad.


----------



## contadino (Sep 2, 2012)

1 plurker Zevs
2 editor late entry (the one with the sun coming through the tree)
3 Clicker Battersea peace pagoda


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 2, 2012)

1. Celebration of Light by Johnny Canuck3
2.  West Bay by fractionman
3. Tree by the ed.


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 2, 2012)

1. Flags at sunset by funkyuk
2. Late entry! by editor (the tree in the park one)
3. Golden Hour by neonwilderness


----------



## FunkyUK (Sep 2, 2012)

1. CCTV - Neon Wilderness
2. Lichen - Moon
3. Sunset Lane - Stowpirate


----------



## dweller (Sep 3, 2012)

1. fractionman 3

2. royreed Golden Hat

3. clicker tate and lyle


----------



## cesare (Sep 5, 2012)

*ahem*


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 5, 2012)

Well I make it:

1. FunkyUK - Flags at Sunset (14 points)
2. Editor - Tree in the Park (9 points)
3. Moon - Lichen (8 points)

Can someone check my sums - and assuming they're right, well done Funky!


----------



## FunkyUK (Sep 5, 2012)

Ooooh thanks everyone.  Some really nice pics this month.  I'll have a theme for Septembers compo up shortly


----------



## cesare (Sep 5, 2012)

Congrats FunkyUK!


----------



## weltweit (Sep 5, 2012)

Congrats FunkyUK, the flags picture is really nice..


----------

